# Contact Lenses



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I assume contact lenses are available in the PI? If so, does anybody know the cost?

I've heard from locals that glasses are pricey.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I assume contact lenses are available in the PI? If so, does anybody know the cost?
> 
> I've heard from locals that glasses are pricey.


Yes, contact lenses are available but no idea on cost. The most expensive part of glasses is the frames--no matter where you live. So if you have old frames it is best to save and use here. Lenses for your glasses, like in the US will depend on the Rx. Lenses, even with bifocals normally will cost around $10.00us for the set if they are lenses that they keep in stock. If they order anything special, the lenses can run between $20 and $40us.
Very low cost compared to there...


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Wife & I just today had a discussion about Glasses and Dental work US Vs ROP and as Gene said the cost is very reasonable in the Phils especially if you can reuse the frames.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Wife & I just today had a discussion about Glasses and Dental work US Vs ROP and as Gene said the cost is very reasonable in the Phils especially if you can reuse the frames.
> 
> Fred


Yep, I had new lenses about 5 months ago and used my frames for the third time. So that made my cost for classes (including the exam) P340.00 = $7.90us dollars at current exchange rate. Now, the first part of this month I had double cataract surgery and now need only reading glasses. So will use the frames once again. Most things are quite reasonable in price here.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> Yep, I had new lenses about 5 months ago and used my frames for the third time. So that made my cost for classes (including the exam) P340.00 = $7.90us dollars at current exchange rate. Now, the first part of this month I had double cataract surgery and now need only reading glasses. So will use the frames once again. Most things are quite reasonable in price here.


I knew about the frame deal....brought 6 or 7 old frames for family members to re-use last year but had no idea the lenses were so cheap! Funny thing is nobody hit me up for the lenses for the frames for them, heck they could've said they were $100-200 and I wouldn't have known better but now I do...thanks! I should cancel my US vision insurance and get it done in the PI on vacation.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I knew about the frame deal....brought 6 or 7 old frames for family members to re-use last year but had no idea the lenses were so cheap! Funny thing is nobody hit me up for the lenses for the frames for them, heck they could've said they were $100-200 and I wouldn't have known better but now I do...thanks! I should cancel my US vision insurance and get it done in the PI on vacation.


You're very welcome. Don't know how much insurance for eye care is back home anymore--but if like everything else, it's not cheap. It's been my experience that most everything here is at least 1/3 the cost of the States. Exception to that would be electric power. Power is VERY expensive...


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

My eye surgeon in the USA told me to buy my glasses in the Philippines not the USA because of lower cost. He does charity work in Asia a few times a year so he in knows the prices.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I just bought my first contacts here last week. I went to Ideal Vision at Harbor Point mall, Subic Bay Freeport. They are an upscale mall chain so their prices may be on the high side.

I didn't want an exam and they sold me just the Ciba Vision Air Optics. I bought 4 boxes. p1650 a box but buy 3 get one free, total p4950, which is about p1238 a box, about $28.70 a box.

I found out afterwards that the exam and fitting are free! I paid about $127 for exam and fitting at Eye Exam 2000 in the US, so when you consider all costs, the contacts may be a bit cheaper. I think, but I am not sure, that I paid about $25 a box last time in the US.

How much do you pay there?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Contacts*



DonAndAbby said:


> I just bought my first contacts here last week. I went to Ideal Vision at Harbor Point mall, Subic Bay Freeport. They are an upscale mall chain so their prices may be on the high side.
> 
> I didn't want an exam and they sold me just the Ciba Vision Air Optics. I bought 4 boxes. p1650 a box but buy 3 get one free, total p4950, which is about p1238 a box, about $28.70 a box.
> 
> ...


I wear the Ciba Vision Air Optix Multifocals and they're $43 a box online. So still a better than the US! Since I'm usually only over a week at a time I wonder if that's enough time to get them.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I wear the Ciba Vision Air Optix Multifocals and they're $43 a box online. So still a better than the US! Since I'm usually only over a week at a time I wonder if that's enough time to get them.


I wear a reading oriented lens in my left eye and a distance lens in the right. When I told the optometrist that, he recommended the one you use, but I did not try them or ask the price. I've been happy with the current setup for over 10 years.

They seemed to have a good stockpile on hand. I walked past another nice shop today and they also had a large stock that I could see from outside.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Multiifocals*



DonAndAbby said:


> I wear a reading oriented lens in my left eye and a distance lens in the right. When I told the optometrist that, he recommended the one you use, but I did not try them or ask the price. I've been happy with the current setup for over 10 years.
> 
> They seemed to have a good stockpile on hand. I walked past another nice shop today and they also had a large stock that I could see from outside.



I believe the Multifocals I wear are pricier than single vision but with the exam and fitting included it seems a better deal, plus I'd save the $19 a month for insurance. With insurance I still pay for the fitting. It's all a racket.


----------



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the lenses info here...its more expensive compare to where i get it from in Malaysia.. so im saving money for my LASIK surgery hopefully get it done next yr!!! 
the reason is contact lense makes my eye dry...and glasses are too troublesome for me~


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Glasses*



Jet Lag said:


> Yes, contact lenses are available but no idea on cost. The most expensive part of glasses is the frames--no matter where you live. So if you have old frames it is best to save and use here. Lenses for your glasses, like in the US will depend on the Rx. Lenses, even with bifocals normally will cost around $10.00us for the set if they are lenses that they keep in stock. If they order anything special, the lenses can run between $20 and $40us.
> Very low cost compared to there...


How long does it take for the glasses to be made? Wondering if they'd be ready in a week or so as that's how long I usually stay.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> How long does it take for the glasses to be made? Wondering if they'd be ready in a week or so as that's how long I usually stay.


If they have the lenses you need in stock it will take just one hour. No idea how long if they have to order.
I "assume" just a day or two if ordered and less if you have this done in Manila. Most places are pretty good on speed..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cost of dental or services*



cvgtpc1 said:


> I knew about the frame deal....brought 6 or 7 old frames for family members to re-use last year but had no idea the lenses were so cheap! Funny thing is nobody hit me up for the lenses for the frames for them, heck they could've said they were $100-200 and I wouldn't have known better but now I do...thanks! I should cancel my US vision insurance and get it done in the PI on vacation.


My wife had an abscess tooth and she couldnt' take it anymore the pain so me and my daughter son and grandson went to the dental office in Sta Cruz Laguna, my first impressions were WOW, marble floors, several rooms with the latest equipment even watching movies while they take your tooth out, they have an HD TV that is situated at the same angle as you're sitting at in the chair, air-conditioned space free drinks, free coffee, cable TV and internet and air hockey game, yea Oh and cookies and crackers, they cleaned her teeth, took out the offending tooth and it came to 900 Peso's and they took credit cards.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> How long does it take for the glasses to be made? Wondering if they'd be ready in a week or so as that's how long I usually stay.


I had a couple of pairs done and it was any 2-3 days. Mind you I did then spend £250 about 3 months later having a pair made in the UK that i could use.


----------

